

Are there similar sites to Hacker News? - quinndupont

I read Hacker News pretty religiously, but are there any other good sites out there with similar community and content? I also enjoy Techmeme for less geeky stuff.
======
anujkk
I like visiting Quora(<http://www.quora.com>) and Stack
Overflow(<http://stackoverflow.com/>) once in a while. I also visit LinkedIn's
Answers Section.

------
hardik988
Slashdot(<http://slashdot.org>) and Proggit(<http://reddit.com/r/programming>)

~~~
Athtar
Is Slashdot any good still? I haven't visited it lately but it hasn't seemed
relevant for a while now.

~~~
quinndupont
I haven't visited Slashdot for a long while either; I recall it being good for
throwing in some fun "science" stuff in addition to the tech.

------
jmarbach
<http://www.reddit.com>

~~~
SkyMarshal
<http://reddit.com/r/programming>

<http://reddit.com/r/compsci>

<http://www.reddit.com/r/startups>

And other similar subreddits. Definitely not the front page though.

------
aDemoUzer
no one will mention digg.com these days...

~~~
cheald
Mostly because Digg went and made itself irrelevant. It's the equivalent to
getting your news from the week-old papers used to line your cat's litterbox.

~~~
quinndupont
Sadly true.

